# RCL - Repco Corporation



## markrmau (25 January 2006)

Any interest? 

While consumer spending stocks are risky with a possible resession looming, this perhaps has been over sold.

EPS has been growing over the last few years.

P/B is 2.7 - while slightly higher than industry average, it isn't too high.

6.8% div, 100% franked on yesterdays close.


----------



## Fleeta (25 January 2006)

I used to be a Repco shareholder and I also know a Repco store manager. I sold out at $3 in early 2005 after it became clearer that the emergence of low-price customers (i.e. Super Cheap Auto) were going to steal business from Repco. This has especially been the case in the retail market. Personally, I think Repco is a risky stock because it needs to change something to halt its slide in market share - if it doesn't it could face lower dividend payouts....remember that Repco used to be a big part of Pacific Dunlop!


----------



## michael_selway (26 January 2006)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> I used to be a Repco shareholder and I also know a Repco store manager. I sold out at $3 in early 2005 after it became clearer that the emergence of low-price customers (i.e. Super Cheap Auto) were going to steal business from Repco. This has especially been the case in the retail market. Personally, I think Repco is a risky stock because it needs to change something to halt its slide in market share - if it doesn't it could face lower dividend payouts....remember that Repco used to be a big part of Pacific Dunlop!




Comsec, seems like they are downgrading earnings recently


----------



## sam76 (26 January 2006)

Repco are pretty expensive and their stores are the shabbiest out of the lot.

Whenever I need a part for my car Repco are always the last on my list.

just my


----------



## brerwallabi (26 January 2006)

Think you guys should do a bit of reading, directors are jumping ship, one just gone (CFO - Maroney) and the managing director Mummery has just announced he is going at end of financial year. Have a deep look into the figures in this one and you find a considerable amount of debt - huge.
Do your own reasearch and look at the figures, the Supercheap (their main cpmpetitors) latest announcement indicated that margins are tight as discounting was taking an effect. Their growth like for like was zilch, they have gone camping and fishing as they must be finding automotive really tough.
So is there a winner or are they both losers in their discount war.


----------

